# Big pig



## flyrod444 (Mar 19, 2017)

Gotta be to go hunting for this brute last night. Been after him for several years and he gave me a shot yesterday. I'M 6' 4" and weigh 240 for some reference.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice what county, how'd you harvest him?


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 19, 2017)

Great pig. Congrats


----------



## flyrod444 (Mar 20, 2017)

Weighed it today and it was 405 lbs. Killed this one in NC about 10 miles from Georgia line in Cashiers area.
Jack


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations! Great Boar right there! How thick was the shield??


----------



## jbogg (Mar 20, 2017)

I am trying to get my first hog in the mountains, but I sure don't want to stumble across one like that rascal in one of those Ivey thickets.  Really nice pig!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2017)

That is a grown one for sure!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 21, 2017)

A friend was telling me about this yesterday.  That's a heck of a pig.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats, good thing you had a tractor..lol
Awesome pig


----------



## flyrod444 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks again everyone. Here is another picture that shows you the power this hog had in his shoulders.
Jack


----------



## Ff2012 (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## jbogg (Mar 21, 2017)

I knew hogs could get large, but those pics of yours really put it in perspective.  I walked up on some pigs on top of a mountain in Chattahoochee NF on a windy day last turkey season.  I was slowly picking my way through a briar thicket and with the noise of the wind I unknowingly got to within 10yds of where they were bedded.  They were as surprised as I was.  I heard what I thought was a bear growl, and immediately after a large black hog ran broadside to me and headed down the mountain.  The top of it's back would have hit me about mid thigh and I am 6'5".  It looked huge, but not as large as the monster in your pic.

 I shot a pig with my muzzle loader a week before small game season closed that looked to be around 180 - 200lbs.  It was quartering away hard, and unfortunately even though it slid 15' down the hill at my shot, it regained it's feet at the bottom of the draw and headed down the mountain in a super thick/steep tangle of laurel.  I could not find a drop of blood anywhere, and with the ground so torn up from all of the pigs I was not able to tell where it went.  Anyhow, I have a new healthy respect for how tough those critters are, and will be much more careful with my shot choices in the future.  Congrats on a great pig!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 21, 2017)

That thing is a toad man!!!! That's a big pig indeed! I'd have to think twice before pulling the trigger on one like that if I was deep in! I quarter them in the spot and pack them out. At 405 lbs, and a 30% yield, that makes 121.5 lbs of meat!!! Nope!!!! Aint packing that out!!! Haha! Way to go brother! That's a real trophy!!! And is that a yote on the trailer? What's the story?!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 21, 2017)

You gonna eat the ol fella? Do a Euro mount or shoulder mount? That you'd make a fine Euro mount in my book!!


----------



## flyrod444 (Mar 21, 2017)

I shot the boar 9:30 Saturday night which was my birthday. He ran off so I made a quick look to see if I could find him and wasn't able to. I decided to get back to the stand I was hunting from and see if a small hog might show up. The coyote showed up about midnight and I was able to take him. I than went to our camp and slept until about 7:00am. When I went to look for him I found him about 20 yards from where I had looked the night before. These black hogs are hard to find in the dark. Being that boars of this size aren't really any good  for humans to eat he will feed the predators in the area and hopefully keep them from chasing turkeys and deer for the next month. I'm going to try and do a euro mount when I get chance. Here is pic of it's lower jaw and cutters.
The stand I was in is large enough for four people and on this hunt I had my 14 year old son and two of my nephew's one 16 and the other one 10 years old. I had told them going on this hunt that they had the shot unless the huge boar showed up and it was mine.The coyote was so far of they couldn't see it in the green ambush feeder light we have set up.
Jack


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 21, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> That thing is a toad man!!!! That's a big pig indeed! I'd have to think twice before pulling the trigger on one like that if I was deep in! I quarter them in the spot and pack them out. At 405 lbs, and a 30% yield, that makes 121.5 lbs of meat!!! Nope!!!! Aint packing that out!!! Haha! Way to go brother! That's a real trophy!!! And is that a yote on the trailer? What's the story?!



You be lyin Kyle...............you KNOW you would put a bullet in that HOSS!!!

Flyrod, CONGRATS on a Super BIG PIG!!! WOW!!

THAT is why I wont crawl into stuff so thick you cant see 5 feet in front of you............NOPE.

The damage that thing could do to you in an instant is not worth it..............I'll keep looking for the stupid pigs that "step out"


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow! Nice one!


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 22, 2017)

Bet a Rage wouldn't have made it through his shoulder.

Congrats on a brute.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah boy ! Congrats


----------



## GSUQUAD (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow those shoulders are impressive.  That's incredible.. most of those big ones are round like a domestic hog, but that's a big shouldered beast with a mane like those Russian pigs.  Nice!


----------



## frankwright (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a monster hog. Congratulations!


----------

